# Zelensky, A Byronic Hero for Our Times- By Susan J. Wolfson (The Atlantic)



## cougr (Jun 20, 2022)

Byron, Shelley, and Now Zelensky


To appreciate the special power of the Ukrainian president, we need to listen closely to his words, and remember the inspiring poets who came before him.




www.theatlantic.com


----------

